# Ausfall computerbetrug.de, dialerhilfe.de und Forum



## Heiko (7 Juli 2003)

Heute gab es zwischen 17 Uhr und 18 Uhr erhebliche Probleme, das Forum aufzurufen. Teilweise waren die Domains (und auch das Forum) überhaupt nicht erreichbar.
Es hat sich gezeigt, dass dies an einem größeren Ausfall verschiedener Nameserver lag.
Vor allem scheint T-Online betroffen gewesen zu sein (ist aber eher gefühlsmässig als nachweisbar). Andere Provider waren auch betroffen. Ich konnte von hier zum Beispiel auch heise.de nicht erreichen. Wir waren also nicht die einzigen Opfer.

Der Server lief in der Zeit ohne Probleme, konnte aber mangels vernünftiger Namensauflösung nicht erreicht werden. An unserem Provider lag es definitiv nicht. Deren Nameserver waren erreichbar und enthielten korrekte Einträge. Auch wurden wir nicht gehackt.

Dies für Euch als Hinweis und Entschuldigung.


----------



## SprMa (8 Juli 2003)

Wenn heise.de nicht erreichbar war, dann war es was größeres. IIRC sitzt der Webserver, der sich für heise.de zuständig fühlt in FF/M direkt am DeCIX-Knoten.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (8 Juli 2003)

Jo, da bist Du vermutlich richtig informiert.


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Juli 2003)

Jupp, war lustig gestern abend. Die .de-Domains holperten so vor sich hin, .com-Domains funzten meistens gar nicht. Übern Teich gings nur, wenn man die IP hatte...


----------



## technofreak (8 Juli 2003)

Merkwürdig ist allerdings , daß von mir aus gesehen , nur CB nicht erreichbar war, alles andere auch Heise , Spiegel , DS 
no problemo, deswegen sah es von hier aus so aus als ob nur CB eine Störung hätte , wobei ich mit tracert 
(mit der URL!) mühelos durchkam.


----------



## Heiko (8 Juli 2003)

Aber seltsamerweise hört und liest man davon nix.

Ich hatte eigentlich irgendwo einen Bericht erwartet...


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Juli 2003)

Na ja, vielleicht braucht´s ja wieder 5 Tage, so wie beim TeenXXX und der jetzt aufgetauchten Trojanerwarnung.
 8)


----------

